# Deer feed that won't attract bears?



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

umm not likely! Bears seem to love everything, especially this time of year


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Probably not.I Just started 2 of my Bear baits up yesterday morning,Getting ready for the First week in September,I Love this time of year..The bears are everywhere on our Land,They come right up to the Camp when we are Bbq'n on the Deck.I bb'q a mean Shish-Kabob...Grizz


----------



## flatsman9 (May 6, 2010)

We don't have a bear season in Florida. We sure need one though...They are everywhere!


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

I highly doubt your will find anything that bears wont eat. They are opportunists and eat anything thats available to them.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

I havent found anything!


----------



## swish_pst (Aug 29, 2012)

My boss put up corn feeders last year... On his trail cam he had a monster bear ripping it up and eating on it for days haha


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I know lots of guys that bait deer and they claim field peas are something the bears will not eat.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

soy beans. bears can not digest soy beans and if they eat them it will make them throw up.

here is a Florida bear. the top of this feeder is about 6 1/2' tall...


----------



## flatsman9 (May 6, 2010)

I heard to mix orange pulp pellets in the feed. Supposedly it gives them a stomach ache. Anyone heard this?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I think you should be lobbying for a bear season..lol


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

whack n' stack said:


> I think you should be lobbying for a bear season..lol


we are suppose to be getting one in the near future. we haven't had a bear season since the 90's and even then, it was very limited. the bears here are out of control and their numbers are alot higher than the state claims. we have about 6 resident bears on our 2,300 acre lease alone. i have given up on any supplemental feeding. even with the soy beans which the bears would not eat, they would still tip the feeders over or tear them up just to empty them and check for something edible. we do run alot of food plots but like all Florida hunting, the deer only hit them at night.


----------



## archer0545 (Nov 28, 2004)

Just a quick thought, it might be a pain but you might be able to bait the bears away from your deer feed areas by baiting them to another part of the property with something sweet, donuts or some sort of feed that wont attract deer. It's probably an expensive solution and not likely to stop all bear activity on your deer baits but it might limit it a little. Best of luck!


----------



## floridacrackr (Feb 15, 2013)

Here are a few South Florida bears on our feeders. While i would agree we should entertain having a limited season i think the opposition would fight it tooth and nail. They were just removed from the protected list so things are heading in the right direction. I do know the game commission has it on their radar. I guess to stay on topic of the original post...Don't use corn!


----------



## wvdeerhntr (Dec 21, 2008)

We have been fighting a bear problem on the land I hunt for several years now. We have found nothing to stop the bear (or turkey for that matter) from eating the food meant for deer, howerver we have not lost a feeder in the last several years. 









This is the setup we are using now... 16ft 4x4 sunk 3ft into the ground secured with cement. Then we put 5inch PVC pipe around it (had to round the corners of the 4x4 a bit) there is a pully at the top of the 4x4 going out to the arm where there is a block and tackle to raise and lower the feeder. I cannot guarentee this as bear proof but we have not had a bear damage this setup yet.


----------



## Bowscout (Feb 19, 2013)

Use Salt, the Bears will eat your feed the 1st time with the salt on it, but it disagrees with them and they won't come back for a second round. Deer do not mind the salt, they will keep feeding. It's worth a try...


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

What part of Wv are you in?



wvdeerhntr said:


> We have been fighting a bear problem on the land I hunt for several years now. We have found nothing to stop the bear (or turkey for that matter) from eating the food meant for deer, howerver we have not lost a feeder in the last several years.
> 
> View attachment 1649305
> 
> ...


----------



## WINARCHEY (Feb 11, 2013)

Try Grow The Bone.


----------



## wvdeerhntr (Dec 21, 2008)

I hunt in Raleigh County WV for the most part. That is where that picture was taken. We do occasionally get pictures of nice racks. But for the most part if you get a picture of a good one you only get that one picture of it and then it is gone..


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

I keep a feeder going on the back part of our lease just for the bear. However, nothing is gonna keep them away 100% of the time. I think they eat 24 hours a day!!!

Here is a pic of one trying to figure out how to unlatch the feeder!! haha

NC


----------



## Robertfishes (Aug 22, 2004)

Camocop, the bears in my old club started eating soy beans..I have 100's of trail cam pics and have seen them eat soybeans.. they puke them up then eat more.


----------

